# Albies going off this morning!!



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Just out the East side of the pass in 5-10ft of water. About a mile of them running down the beach. Awesome sight casting to them, could see them coming from about 30yrds out. Awesome to see them run the fly down, eat it, get stuck and take off! Wind ramped up, tide slacked, bite died within an hour :thumbdown: Only got a few because I was solo, it was choppy/rough, and handling the boat alone in the surf zone while trying to run up and cast at rockets going past is easier said than done ....and taking pics was not really in the game plan, as much as just getting back on them:thumbsup:
























L8, Harry


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

Nice. I haven't been able to launch my boat in over two weeks w/ the low water below the lift... not that it matters much w/ the weather we've had lately. Glad to see someone is fishing!


----------

